# Texas Flyfishers Mini Expo - August 30, 2011



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

The 3rd Texas Flyfishers Mini Expo will be held Tuesday, August 30, 2011 from 6-9 PM at the Bayland Community Center in Bayland Park, located at 6400 Bissonnet Street, Houston, Texas 77074. Admission is FREE!

For those who are new to Texas FlyFishers, the Expo is our club's way to show off our members skills and talents. The event format consists of tables set up with demonstrations by some of the club's fly tyers, rod builders, leader building and knot tying. Bob Logan will be the wandering fly fishing gadget man again. Paul Sodamann will be back to show us the easy way to make furled leaders. There will also be presentations on fishing trips that members have taken. We'll have a raffle with great things to win and food will be available in the kitchen.

For directions or additional information, check out our website at www.texasflyfishers.org

I hope to see you there.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Chris,

Thanks for posting,I had forgotten the name of the venue. I will be there again this year doing a casting presentation and talking about fly fishing on the Upper Texas Coast. 

Looking forward to seeing you and the rest of the great club members next week. 

Steve


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll be there! Anyone else?


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm planning on swinging by too.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I was there. Great to see everyone! :fishy:


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I was there & spent it outside with Capt. Steve, watching him cast & talk about casting, good info, Thanks to everyone that donated their time to teach others this sport.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Must have missed the outside thing?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

they were set up across the street from the parking lot next to tennis courts.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dawg said:


> they were set up across the street from the parking lot next to tennis courts.


Yep. We were out there working on our cast with Steve the whole time. Good to meet you Dawg.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I want to say how much fun and momentum this conlave has garnered for our club. From fly rod builders (you kidding me Joe Nikelo.) to professional fly tiers John C., Hunter S., Don P., Mike A. and Chris S. as well as the many others, how cool was that. Bob L. had a well prepared table and gave alot of time answering all of those questions presented you can tell he knows his stuff! Nice jobs by Harry C. and Jack K. and the other siminar exhibitors too. If that didn't make you want to pack up the truck and go fishing what would. Did you see those prize tables whew..sweet. The art work done by OMG I didn't get his name or card...well anyways look for some big suprises from him soon. I really enjoyed this "Outing" great job done by all. Thanks Dave Kelly for getting the word out so well and to Russell for promoting raffle ticket sales to what appeared to me an all time high. Also it was super seeing all the folks that showed up lots of regulars but some of the lurkers even showed thanks for coming. Golden

OK here are some of the pictures I took from last night.
George S. and Steve V. looking over some of Joe N.'s "home spun" flyrods!








Mike A. always shares his secrets with TFF'ers!








These two are inseparable...that's John C. tying and Denis A. fishing for a "wooley booger"








The Puckster was there too tying his some of his favs next to Chris S!








The only thing missing from Bob L.'s table was the checkout counter!








Sneak Peek into Bob's fly bag. 








OK somebody tell me this guys name? Was It Jimmy L? His carvings were unbelievable!








Look at this detail!








Nice Stuff!








Some of the guys forming a pod in the middle of the room. That's Marcos E. and friends.









Dont forget to join us for the 25th Anniversary Edition of the TFF REDFISH RODEO this October​
THAT'S ALL FOLKS​


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadn't been to a meeting in a while, it was good to get back. Hate I missed Shallowist and the casting, but I really enjoyed the presentations on the Llano, San Juan & Colorado.

About that last pic. Your camera is horrible. It adds at least 100 lbs to my pic.


----------

